# Teaching > Lesson Plans >  Teaching Plato's "Allegory of the Cave"

## EricP

I wanted to begin my Introduction to Philosophy courses in the Fall with a discussion of Plato's "Allegory of the Cave". I've taught it before by incorporating scenes from the first "Matrix" movie into the class. Do you think this is still a good approach? I feel like this might be a little cliché now, considering how overused references to "The Matrix" have become. I don't want to be seen as the professor that thinks he is "cutting edge" but is really still stuck in the 90s!  :FRlol:

----------


## jgweed

Relating the two, at least from my understanding of Plato, would be somewhat tenuous and certainly seen as an attempt to make Plato "relevant" to their lives. Doesn't this bend a metaphysical concept towards a political?

----------


## Trystan

Sure, it's a good approach. I mean it did help somewhat. My philosophy lecturer did it and I fared pretty well in the exam (or at least I think I did!).

----------


## EricP

> Relating the two, at least from my understanding of Plato, would be somewhat tenuous and certainly seen as an attempt to make Plato "relevant" to their lives. Doesn't this bend a metaphysical concept towards a political?


Thanks for responding! Because many of the students are freshmen with little or no exposure to philosophy, I try to begin the semester with a few pop culture references so as to show them the omnipresence of philosophy. I've typically shown one or two scenes from "The Matrix" during our discussion of Plato's allegory. I basically attempt to get them thinking, speaking, and writing about the metaphysical question "What is really real?" After the first week, the students' initial fear of philosophy tends to subside. By the end of the semester, I have them reading more difficult philosophers like Agamben and Badiou with generally positive results!

Any alternative approaches to the text would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## jgweed

Are you teaching high school, then?

----------


## Brasil

In Brazil there is a comic magazine produced by *Mauricio de Sousa.* It is for kids, but the stories are very interesting.

Once, that magazine published a short storie based uppon the *Plato's Allegory of the Cave*. It is really amazing!

I found a *english version*, available on line, see it here:
http://www.monica.com.br/ingles/comi...co/welcome.htm


It is so short and so easy that every kid can understand the Plato's Allegory.

----------


## losttools

Hi!

My name is Luci and I homeschool 4 children. The reason why I wanted to join this forum is because I have a son in High School who will be doing Ancient Literature next fall. He will have to read from Homer and so on. I would like to get some insight and help about this. I live in Birmingham, Alabama. :Wink:   :Yawnb:

----------


## dramasnot6

I was recently taught of Plato's Cave Allegory in Philosophy 101. Most of us considered Plato extremely dull, and thought the cave allegory was one of the more interesting aspects of his philosophical work. You could compare it to many things...but honestly, I don't think it's impossible to make the allegory itself exciting. You can try to dramatise it, line up some chairs and ask students to sit in them,hands behind their back as if they were tied up like prisoners in a cave. Show them some silly cut-outs and describe the 'shadows' aspect of the allegory. Then tap one on the shoulder and describe how one prisoner got out and just continue explaining the rest. It will get their attention and personalize it a bit so that,if you do discuss the "why" in all the occurences and the actions/thoughts of the escapee, they may be more enthused about getting involved. 
I suppose that is what I would have liked to have done when I learned of it,instead of sitting in a giant lecture hall taking notes from a paraphrase of the textbook explanation displayed on the professor's powerpoint.

----------


## JohnMelmoth

> In Brazil there is a comic magazine produced by *Mauricio de Sousa.* It is for kids, but the stories are very interesting.
> 
> Once, that magazine published a short storie based uppon the *Plato's Allegory of the Cave*. It is really amazing!
> 
> I found a *english version*, available on line, see it here:
> http://www.monica.com.br/ingles/comi...co/welcome.htm
> 
> 
> It is so short and so easy that every kid can understand the Plato's Allegory.



Thank you Brasil, I followed your link and, yes, that was a great cartoon. I like the little twist at the end.

----------


## Uberzensch

I've used scences from the Matrix to teach Plato's cave. I get what you mean about looking like you're trying to be hip, but I still say go for it. There is something to be gained from attracting people to philosphy through pop culture, etc. Although, you have to be careful to explain how the pop culture reference is not entirely accurate or identical to the text. (I have had many a students discuss the Matrix as if they were discussing Plato!)

Many purists disagree, but I think we first have to break through to students to picque their interests, after which we can get serious.

----------


## cute angel

Hello,

I've studied the cave analogy last year it was very interesting to read it and ;of course,to asociate it to education.The analysis of the scene was extraordinary .But don't you think that studying the allegory of the cave can't be done without refering to the Ideal State?

----------


## libernaut

I would definitely recommend using a visual aid.

----------


## shanvia

truman show is pretty relevant also I think :P

----------


## nocturnal_90s

I've read and understood the "Allegory of the Cave," but I didn't really understand _The Matrix_. Can someone explain to me how it relates to "Allegory of the Cave"? 

And I liked the comic. I think you should show it to your students! 

I also like dramsnot6's idea! I think that students prefer to feel directly involved in something that facilitates the understanding of ideas as complex as Plato's "Allegory of the Cave". Whenever my teacher just explained it, I had a hard time understanding it (until I saw a video on YouTube about it). I think visual aid is best for a concept like "Allegory of the Cave".

----------


## pagebypage

There is a documentary on the allegory of the cave made in 2006. Perhaps that would offer an alternative to The Matrix. It would be a more direct dramatization of what Plato actually wrote. 

Allegory of the Cave 2006

----------


## estelwen

Visual representation of the allegory as well as student discussion was quite helpful in my intro to philosophy class. Good luck!

----------


## shawyer

I have always used Don Juan de Marco when teaching Plato's Allegory of the Cave.
Don Juan/Johnny actually says "I am not limited by my eyesight" -- the cave becomes the mental hospital. One psychiatrist is a fearful cave dweller (medicate him!).
Leads to discussions of whether we dismiss those who "see" further than the rest of us because we are in the cave. We tell them to "get real" or "live in the real world" ....

----------


## myrna22

> In Brazil there is a comic magazine produced by *Mauricio de Sousa.* It is for kids, but the stories are very interesting.
> 
> Once, that magazine published a short storie based uppon the *Plato's Allegory of the Cave*. It is really amazing!
> 
> I found a *english version*, available on line, see it here:
> http://www.monica.com.br/ingles/comi...co/welcome.htm
> 
> 
> It is so short and so easy that every kid can understand the Plato's Allegory.


Thanks for the link. There is also this, which I've been using.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2afuTvUzBQ

----------


## dyoungblood

I've had some luck with using the Truman Show rather than the Matrix. The ending lends itself to a discussion of what happens next for the individual ready to take the risk and exit the comfortableness of a manipulated reality.

----------


## ssbrat

I had a prof in college who introduced Plato's allegory by drawing representations of the old Saturday Night Live claymation character Mr. Bill on the board -- it was very amusing and the "Oh No"s had us rolling in the aisle. :Hat:

----------


## Jack of Hearts

It would be better to just have them study the script for _The Matrix_, because they're going to be referenced to that movie in every frickin' philosophy class they ever take. 






J

----------


## cafolini

> I wanted to begin my Introduction to Philosophy courses in the Fall with a discussion of Plato's "Allegory of the Cave". I've taught it before by incorporating scenes from the first "Matrix" movie into the class. Do you think this is still a good approach? I feel like this might be a little cliché now, considering how overused references to "The Matrix" have become. I don't want to be seen as the professor that thinks he is "cutting edge" but is really still stuck in the 90s!


I think Plato is too simplistic for today's world and must be related to something else, whether it be Matrix or not. I would teach philosophy only as a historical subject, but probably, if I were to relate Plato to the postmodern world with some form of bridge, I'd use scientific design in the idealization and aproximation area, i.e., how we design things by aproximation, revalue the product and reidealize with a better approximation. And so on...
Plato is static and there are a lot of things I don't like about his way of thinking, beginning with the worst, where he sees art as twice divorced from nature, which in turn and throughout history led to the idea of degenerate art.
Have fun.

----------

